# Vous préférez un AppleWatch ou une montre traditionnelle?



## valériegpp (15 Décembre 2015)

Récemment ,j'ai lu un article étonnant en détaillant l'influence des montres intelligentes(Apple Watch) sur la vente des montres traditionnelles suisses. selon cet article, la vente des montres suisses traditionnelles ont connu une grande diminution, et beaucoup de fabricants de montres traditionnelles décident de fabriquer également les montres intelligentes.

Pensez-vous que les montres intelligentes comme Apple Watch remplaceront les montres traditionnelles?
Et vous préférez l'Apple Watch ou une montre suisse?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Décembre 2015)

Je n'ai pas la prétention de répondre ou meme d'être représentatif... Mais ce que je sais c'est que je ne porterai qu'une seule montre, et que mon Apple Watch BE me quitte plus (ne serais ce que pour les stats santé sans interruption). Assez fan de montres (pas de modèles à 12000 euros hein), j'en changeais régulièrement. C'est fini pour moi...

Mais je n'étais pas la cible des montres Suisse a plusieurs milliers d'euros...


----------



## fousfous (15 Décembre 2015)

valériegpp a dit:


> Récemment ,j'ai lu un article étonnant en détaillant l'influence des montres intelligentes(Apple Watch) sur la vente des montres traditionnelles suisses. selon cet article, la vente des montres suisses traditionnelles ont connu une grande diminution, et beaucoup de fabricants de montres traditionnelles décident de fabriquer également les montres intelligentes.
> 
> Pensez-vous que les montres intelligentes comme Apple Watch remplaceront les montres traditionnelles?
> Et vous préférez l'Apple Watch ou une montre suisse?


J'ai jamais vu d'intérêt dans les montres suisses, bien trop chère pour des objets qui ne servaient pas à grand chose (ça ne donne même pas correctement l'heure c'est pour dire)


----------



## samca (15 Décembre 2015)

Ma première montre est une Apple Watch et je n'arrive pas à voir l'intérêt d'une montre qui donne juste l'heure. Surtout que les prix sont souvent aussi élevés que la AW.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Décembre 2015)

samca a dit:


> Ma première montre est une Apple Watch et je n'arrive pas à voir l'intérêt d'une montre qui donne juste l'heure. Surtout que les prix sont souvent aussi élevés que la AW.


Aussi élevé qu'une Apple Watch? Une bonne monte Suisse coûte le prix d'eau moins 5 ou 6 Apple Watch, quand ce n'est pas celui d'une édition..


----------



## okeeb (16 Décembre 2015)

Je pense que j'aurais une réponse moins tranchée ; Utilisateur de smartwatch depuis longtemps et amateur de belles montres, j'aurais tendance à dire "les deux". Je ne considère pas une smartwatch comme une _montre_ à part entière mais comme un _objet électronique connecté donnant l'heure_, et ne représente donc pas pour moi l'élégance et la finesse artisanale que peut apporter un garde-temps de qualité. Néanmoins, je reconnais aujourd'hui avoir du mal à me passer de ma _Fénix 3_, et lorsque j'ai quitté ma _Pebble _pour celle-ci, le temps m'a paru long sans mes vibrations quotidiennes au poignet... Bien que pas vital, l'objet sait se rendre parfaitement utile jour après jour.
Je serais donc plutôt partant pour un mariage des deux en fonctions des vêtements, de l'élégance ou de la situation voulue. Evidemment, je mets de côté la notion de budget, celle-ci étant totalement explosée par ce genre de choix...


----------



## Locke (16 Décembre 2015)

L'inconvénient de l'Apple Watch est qu'il faut posséder un iPhone. Alors la remarque sur le prix est nulle et non avenue.

L'autonomie est le point noir de ce type de montre connectée. Si on oublie de faire la recharge, on en fait quoi de cet objet non connecté ?

Bref, pour moi c'est plus gadget qu'une vraie montre, qui elle ne donnera que l'heure et ça me suffit largement. Je garderais très longtemps ma Tissot Touch. 

Et une Apple Watch non jumelée avec un iPhone ne donne même pas l'heure.


----------



## okeeb (16 Décembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Je garderais très longtemps ma _Tissot Touch_.



les grands esprits se rencontrent... Voilà celle que j'aimerais bien marier avec ma _Fénix 3_...


----------



## NestorK (16 Décembre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> J'ai jamais vu d'intérêt dans les montres suisses, bien trop chère pour des objets qui ne servaient pas à grand chose (ça ne donne même pas correctement l'heure c'est pour dire)



T'es jamais fatigué de raconter des conneries à chaque fois plus grosses que toi ?

Que tu n'es jamais eu envie de porter une montre suisse avant l'Apple Watch très bien, mais par pitié : tiens toi en là...

Au passage, une montre suisse ne coute pas forcément les yeux de la tête (surtout comparé à une Watch acier - sans même aborder son jumelage obligatoire avec un iPhone pas réputé pour son prix planché).


----------



## Vanton (16 Décembre 2015)

Pour moi ce sont deux objets très différents. La montre connectée est avant tout utilitaire, quoique parfois élégante à porter. 

La montre mécanique c'est une histoire, c'est moins un objet utile (ou disons que c'en est un très primaire) qu'un bijou. Ça raconte quelque chose, éventuellement, c'est un travail plus ou moins artisanal. Et c'est une image très forte dans l'inconscient collectif. C'est attachant, éventuellement connecté à des proches dont c'est le cadeau. Y a du sensible derrière, de l'émotion.  

J'ai eu très peu de montres mécaniques. Déjà parce que je ne suis pas bien vieux. Quelques Flik Flak quand j'étais gamin, puis quelques Swatch quand j'étais ado. Ensuite mon portable a pris le relais. Pour autant si j'avais eu les moyens j'aurais facilement pu apprécier certaines montres plus raffinées. J'ai même jeté un œil à quelques Tissot et Hamilton avant l'achat de mon Apple Watch. Y a de très beaux objets. 

Reste que je trouve plus facile de justifier l'achat d'un objet utilitaire comme une montre connectée que l'achat d'un bijou comme une montre classique. Et la place au poignet n'est pas extensible... Et j'ai un côté fidèle.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Décembre 2015)

Je vous rejoint sur le fait qu'une belle Mecanique Suisse, associé à la tenue, indépendamment du tarif, me tenterai bien... Le problème c'est véritablement dans ce cas que j'éprouverai le manque des fonctionnalités connectées (suivi de l'activité, impossible de s'en passer pour moi par exemple, lorsque je dois laisser rarement la watch au vestiaire, c'est un crève cœur pour moi).

Étant donné qu'il serait ridicule de porter 2 montres, les modèles mécaniques sont pour moi inaccessibles...

Mais je conçois que l'on puisse aimer ces bijoux de mécaniques, simplement l'aspect addictif du quantified yourself est trop fort pour moi...


----------



## okeeb (16 Décembre 2015)

Je ne serais pas surpris que l'on vive dans quelques années (trop de souci d'autonomie hormis pour quelques rares smartwatches endurantes) une convergence comme l'a initié _Tag Heuer_ à l'avenir, avec des produits qui mêleront par contre une mécanique poussée et une esthétique classieuse et discrète à une technologie avancée de notification. Techniquement c'est faisable, seulement la clientèle de ce genre de produit ne sera probablement pas prête à accepter de recharger l'objet chaque soir...


----------



## fousfous (16 Décembre 2015)

Comment on peut oublier de la recharger? Au lieu de poser sa montre sur rien avant de s'endormir il suffit juste de la poser sur le galet (et quand on attache un dock ça évite de la faire tomber la nuit)




NestorK a dit:


> T'es jamais fatigué de raconter des conneries à chaque fois plus grosses que toi ?
> 
> Que tu n'es jamais eu envie de porter une montre suisse avant l'Apple Watch très bien, mais par pitié : tiens toi en là...
> 
> Au passage, une montre suisse ne coute pas forcément les yeux de la tête (surtout comparé à une Watch acier - sans même aborder son jumelage obligatoire avec un iPhone pas réputé pour son prix planché).


Bah désolé mais une montre qui a une precision perd ou gagne 30s par jour c'est pas top... Surtout quand c'est la seule fonction et qu'elle le fait mal...


----------



## aCLR (17 Décembre 2015)

NestorK a dit:


> fousfous a dit:
> 
> 
> > J'ai jamais vu d'intérêt dans les montres suisses, bien trop chère pour des objets qui ne servaient pas à grand chose (ça ne donne même pas correctement l'heure c'est pour dire)
> ...



Nan, il n'est jamais fatigué…


----------



## okeeb (17 Décembre 2015)

Là, je vous trouve dur tout de même... La majorité des technologies (quartz, diapason...) employées au sein des montres mécaniques leur octroient une précision mesurée de plus ou moins 1 à 3 secondes sur 30 jours, et pour certaines sur 1 année. 
Mais de manière autonome bien sûr, pas en se mettant à jour via l'impérative connexion bluetooth avec un smartphone, ce qui différencie bien ces deux types d'appareils, aux antipodes l'un de l'autre.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Décembre 2015)

valériegpp a dit:


> Pensez-vous que les montres intelligentes comme Apple Watch remplaceront les montres traditionnelles?


A terme (dans 20 ans ?), peut être…
Aujourd'hui, je crois que cela dépend totalement du public.

Perso, j'ai une belle montre (Suisse) depuis 20 ans, elle prend quelques secondes par an et il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de la changer pour une AW (que je trouve très moche) ou par une autre montre connectée. Même en cadeau je ne la prendrai pas, sauf pour la revendre _illico presto_…


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (19 Décembre 2015)

J'ai une Apple Watch mais je dois la laisser à la maison car je pars en vacances dans un coin reculé près de la mer. Cela me fait drôle de remettre ma grosse montre de plongée Wenger... Qu'elle est grosse!!!! 
Je serai content de remettre AppleWatch en rentrant de vacances. 
J'aimais beaucoup les montres, mais je ne me vois plus porter une montre qui ne fait que montre.


----------



## fousfous (19 Décembre 2015)

Pourquoi tu ne peux pas la garder?


----------



## iphone5stiti (20 Décembre 2015)

Je viens de recevoir mon Apple Watch.. J'étais très réticent compte tenu que j'avais une montre classique haut de gamme mais franchement, je suis juste fan de mon Apple Watch et à ce jour je ne suis pas près de repasser sur une montre classique


----------



## NestorK (20 Décembre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Ni l'une ni l'autre.... Porter une montre c'est comme avoir des menottes ...



T'as rien trouvé de moins "dramatique" comme métaphore ?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (23 Décembre 2015)

*ParcequejesuisàlamerdansuncoinperdudelaThaïlandeMaisjeremetsmonAppleWatchdèsdemain*


fousfous a dit:


> Pourquoi tu ne peux pas la garder?





fousfous a dit:


> Pourquoi tu ne peux pas la garder?


----------



## fousfous (24 Décembre 2015)

Bah tu peux juste l'enlever quand tu plonges dans l'eau


----------



## Fonzerelli (24 Décembre 2015)

Je suis Suisse et je ne mets plus de montre suisse depuis que j'ai l'Apple Watch. C'est triste à dire, mais elles restent dans le tiroir et seront mises lors d'un mariage ou autre, donc quelques fois par année…

J'ai hésité à en mettre une à chaque bras mais je ne suis vraiment pas habitué et risque d'endommager celle qui irait au bras droite, étant droitier.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2015)

Pas facile de comparer une Apple watch a une montre Suisse !!


----------



## okeeb (24 Décembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas facile de comparer une Apple watch a une montre Suisse !!


j'ai aussi du mal à intégrer ça... C'est un peu comme de comparer une paire de chaussures faites main et des tongs D&G. Évidemment on marche avec, mais ça n'a rien à voir...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2015)

okeeb a dit:


> j'ai aussi du mal à intégrer ça... C'est un peu comme de comparer une paire de chaussures faites main et des tongs D&G. Évidemment on marche avec, mais ça n'a rien à voir...



En effet rien de comparable mais pourquoi ne pas combiner une Apple Watch avec une montre Suisse 





​C'est ce que propose la marque Gerard Nico 
A vos portes monnaies


----------



## Fonzerelli (24 Décembre 2015)

okeeb a dit:


> j'ai aussi du mal à intégrer ça... C'est un peu comme de comparer une paire de chaussures faites main et des tongs D&G. Évidemment on marche avec, mais ça n'a rien à voir...



Évidemment que ça n'a rien à voir. 
Mais l'Apple Watch me rend service alors que les montres suisses sont juste un plaisir, un bijou…
Donc, au quotidien, l'Apple Watch m'apporte +, c'est vite vu…


----------



## okeeb (24 Décembre 2015)

Fonzerelli a dit:


> Évidemment que ça n'a rien à voir.
> Mais l'Apple Watch me rend service alors que les montres suisses sont juste un plaisir, un bijou…
> Donc, au quotidien, l'Apple Watch m'apporte +, c'est vite vu…


je suis bien d'accord, je charrie... C'est la comparaison que je trouve déplacée, les deux produits ne jouant à l'évidence pas dans la même cour.


----------



## Fonzerelli (24 Décembre 2015)

Oui, leur seul point commun est qu'ils se portent au poignet (et accessoirement qu'ils donnent l'heure). 

Malheureusement, on ne peut pas en mettre 2 en même temps.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2015)

Fonzerelli a dit:


> Oui, leur seul point commun est qu'ils se portent au poignet (et accessoirement qu'ils donnent l'heure).
> 
> Malheureusement, on ne peut pas en mettre 2 en même temps.



Si voir mon post #28


----------



## Fonzerelli (24 Décembre 2015)

Ridicule et celle en dessous va prendre tous les chocs. Je préfère encore Hayek qui en met 2-3 au poignet


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2015)

Je trouve aussi cela ridicule


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (25 Décembre 2015)

Je viens de rentrer de mon voyage et l'AppleWatch est de nouveau à mon poignet. 
Je n'imagine pas porter une autre montre que celle-ci. Trop pratique...


----------



## guymauve (26 Décembre 2015)

En quoi est elle plus pratique qu'une traditionnelle ?


----------



## okeeb (26 Décembre 2015)

plus de fonctions. mais pratique... Je porte des. smartwatches depuis 2 ans chaque jour de l'année, et si je reconnais avoir du mal à m'en passer (tout du moins cela me manque les rares fois où je ne la porte pas), je pense que l'objet à besoin de progresser, quel qu'il soit, en terme d'ergonomie, d'expérience utilisateur et d'autonomie.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (27 Décembre 2015)

Les notifications au poignet. Beaucoup plus fiables pour moi qu'une notif que j'entends sur mon iPhone et que j'oublierai ensuite car je suis en train d'enseigner par exemple. 
Le traqueur d'activité intégré. J'avais précédemment un JawBone Up et une montre traditionnelle de plongée. 
La possibilité d'avoir différentes look de montre à la demande.
Le fait d'avoir l'heure exacte où que je sois. Sans me soucier du changement horaire (puisque l'iPhone se cale automatiquement sur le bon fuseau horaire).
Les applications compatibles Watch OS2. Fantastical 2, Sleep++ (qui me permet de suivre mon sommeil), Outlook...)

Je la recharge le soir en rentrant. Après une journée de 6 heures du matin à 20:30, avec 1 heure et demie de fitness, elle est encore à 50%. Je la recharge une petite heure et je la porte pendant la nuit (cf Sleep++). Le matin, je la recharge pendant ma douche et elle est repartie pour une journée de plus. Je la porte presque 24 heures sur 24 donc. L'autonomie n'est absolument pas un souci pour moi, de fait.


----------



## alfatech (29 Décembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> L'inconvénient de l'Apple Watch est qu'il faut posséder un iPhone. Alors la remarque sur le prix est nulle et non avenue.
> 
> L'autonomie est le point noir de ce type de montre connectée. Si on oublie de faire la recharge, on en fait quoi de cet objet non connecté ?
> 
> ...



J'ai mon iPhone en réparation et pourtant mon AW me donne l'heure donc stop de raconter n'importe quoi stp. Si on oublie de là recharger elle te donne l'heure pendant au moins 2 jrs à partir du moment où elle arrive en mode reserve (donc à moins de le faire exprès tu auras 20 fois l'occasion de la recharger). Pour en revenir à la question posée, j'ai toujours eu des montres, d'ailleurs j'en achèterai des tonnes car je trouve ça beau mais depuis son achat je ne porte plus que mon AW car c'est là plus complète, je n'ai jamais acheté de montre Suisse à prix d'or, je suis plutot adepte de montre Ferrari/Maserati/Guess/Festina & Co.....bref de très belles montres à mes yeux sans obligatoirement obligé d'investir une blinde (moins de 1000€).


----------



## Beard'n'Breakfast (29 Décembre 2015)

Honnêtement, au niveau de l'esthétique, les deux se valent pour moi.
Je suis particulièrement fan des montres à gros cadran telles que les Diesel pour homme que je trouve absolument dingue, au niveau du design. Mais mon Apple Watch et son design un peu futuriste (et carré surtout) aux jolies formes soignées, je l'adore également. Je l'aurais bien aimé plus fine et plus large, mais c'est un goût personnel.

Par contre, du coup, à design égal, je préfère amplement mon AW. Pour moi, c'est un peu demander si on préfère un Nokia 3310 et un iPhone. Si t'as un besoin sur toutes les fonctions "smart" de l'iPhone, il va sans dire que tu le préféreras. 
Ce que je lui reproche à l'AW est de ne pas être finie. A part l'heure, la météo et le tracker d'activité ... Je l'utilise pas car elle est trop lente. Malgré tout, ce sont autant de fonctions (basiques, certes) qui s'ajoutent par rapport à une montre classique. 

Donc à design égal ... L'AW.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Décembre 2015)

alfatech a dit:


> J'ai mon iPhone en réparation et pourtant mon AW me donne l'heure donc stop de raconter n'importe quoi stp.




C'est toi qui est a côté de la plaque... Ta montre est restée jumeler à ton iPhone, même si elle n'y était pas connectée pendant la réparation... Mais le jumelage était toujours en place...

Fait un essaie: dejumele ta montre de ton iphone (application watch / Apple Watch / dejumeler l'Apple watch). Dans ce cas l'heure disparaît...

Pour le reste je suis d'accord avec toi, je suis fan de la watch... Mais il est vrai que dans 5 ans maxi, quand elle sera obsolète (non jumela le avec l'iPhone 12 car le Bluetooth aura évoluer ou autre raison...), ce sera une brique... C'est un produit de consommation contrairement à une montre Suisse Mecanique qui sera toujours là dans 50 ans... Mais bon ce n'est pas le même prix et c'est quand même abordable (meme à 1000 euros ca reste accessible aux commun des mortels...).

Bref, finalement comme un téléphone plutôt que comme une montre..


----------



## fousfous (29 Décembre 2015)

Garder le même objet pendant 50 ans et l'utiliser je trouve ça assez spécial, c'est refuser d'évoluer.
Les gouts changent, les technologies changent, les habitudes changent, refuser de bouger pendant 50 ans c'est vivre dans sa grotte.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Décembre 2015)

Une Rolex d'il u a 50 ans a toujours une immense valeure...

Certains pense que dépenser 1000 euros dans un objet qui ne durera que 2 ou 3 ans est fou... Mais ont pourtant un iPhone, un iPad, un ordinateur...

Le seul problème de l'Apple watch, c'est d'avoir été présenter comme une montre alors que c'est Tout sauf ca...


----------



## fousfous (29 Décembre 2015)

C'est bien une montre, une montre ça montre l'heure. Rien d'autre.
Ta définition de la montre est très snob, ce qui veut dire qu'une montre à 15€ n'est pas une montre parce qu'elle n'a pas une très grande valeur?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Décembre 2015)

Ce n'est pas une montre parce que sa fonction principale n'est pas de donner l'heure... C'est plus proche d'un assistant personnel, d'un ordinateur de poignet... Rien. À voir avec du snobisme, au contre...

Au contraire, appeler ça une montre je trouve que ça dévalorise l'objet, que ca le met dans un contexte inapproprié... Cela implique pleins de sous entendu dans l'imagination sur des gens qui sont très éloignés de ce produit...

Tu le dis toi même : une montre ça donne l'heure, rien d'autre... 

Pour moi la plus grande erreur d'Apple c'est d'avoir approcher ce produit des montres... C'est tellement plus...


----------



## Macounette (30 Décembre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Garder le même objet pendant 50 ans et l'utiliser je trouve ça assez spécial, c'est refuser d'évoluer.
> Les gouts changent, les technologies changent, les habitudes changent, refuser de bouger pendant 50 ans c'est vivre dans sa grotte.


Ce genre de montre-là est plutôt un bijou, quelque chose qu'on porte pour des occasions spéciales, souvent parce qu'elles ont une valeur sentimentale. Dans leur fonction première qu'est de donner l'heure, elles resteront toujours au top.
Comme dit Moumou92, ce n'est pas le même objet qu'une AW, et l'utilisation qu'on en fait n'est pas du tout la même. Les fonctionnalités de l'AW évolueront, donc il est normal que cet objet évolue aussi, et donc qu'on s'en sépare plus facilement.


----------



## okeeb (30 Décembre 2015)

De surcroît, conserver un objet aussi longtemps n'a rien de rétrograde, surtout si sa fonction est toujours assumée. C'est plutôt l'acquisition d'un objet aussi orienté technologiquement (et donc aussi dépendant de celle-ci) à un coût aussi élevé face à une durée de vie aussi faible qui peut sembler étonnant. Attention, j'y succombe aussi moi-même régulièrement . Mais la dépendance de l'_AW_ à l'_iPhone_ (jusqu'à ce qu'elle ne puisse plus s'y connecter à cause d'incessants changements de normes X ou Y) ne lui facilite pas la tâche...
L'usage est trop différent entre une tocante classique (à 15,00 comme à 15.000,00€) et une montre connectée pour qu'une comparaison puisse paraître justifiée et cohérente.


----------



## guymauve (30 Décembre 2015)

Un petit article sympa. Courir avec l’AppleWatch, c’est bonnard avec Runkeeper et le bracelet milanais
http://www.cuk.ch/articles/20124


----------



## alfatech (30 Décembre 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> C'est toi qui est a côté de la plaque... Ta montre est restée jumeler à ton iPhone, même si elle n'y était pas connectée pendant la réparation... Mais le jumelage était toujours en place...
> 
> Fait un essaie: dejumele ta montre de ton iphone (application watch / Apple Watch / dejumeler l'Apple watch). Dans ce cas l'heure disparaît...
> 
> ...



et alors? tu déjumelles ta watch toi? si oui pourquoi faire? à partir du moment où la montre a été jumelée une fois elle donne l'heure tout le temps.....même si ton tel est à l'autre bout du monde.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Décembre 2015)

alfatech a dit:


> et alors? tu déjumelles ta watch toi? si oui pourquoi faire? à partir du moment où la montre a été jumelée une fois elle donne l'heure tout le temps.....même si ton tel est à l'autre bout du monde.


C'est exactement ce que je dit...

Par contre dans ton poste original, tu affirmes que même sans jumelage cela fonctionne, ce qui n'est pas le cas... C'était juste une précision, rien d'autre...


----------



## alfatech (30 Décembre 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> C'est exactement ce que je dit...
> 
> Par contre dans ton poste original, tu affirmes que même sans jumelage cela fonctionne, ce qui n'est pas le cas... C'était juste une précision, rien d'autre...



en fait j'ai lu un peu vite.....je pensai avoir vu que si la montre n'était pas près du smartphone l'heure disparaissait.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2016)

Je préfère une montre traditionnelle 

Plus belle , et qui dure des années sans faire de mise a jour


----------



## fousfous (6 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je préfère une montre traditionnelle
> 
> Plus belle , et qui dure des années sans faire de mise a jour


En quoi les MAJ sont une mauvaise chose? J'aime bien avoir de nouvelles fonctions moi (même si on a pas été trop gâté ces derniers temps niveau nouveautés)


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2016)

Je ne porte plus de montre, mais porter une montre qu'y n'a que 24 heures d'autonomie est ce qu'il y a de plus risible dans le domaine des montres ... le jour ou les montres connectées auront 20 à 30 jours d'autonomie, je m'y intéresserais, mais là c'est de la fumisterie ...


----------



## fousfous (6 Janvier 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Je ne porte plus de montre, mais porter une montre qu'y n'a que 24 heures d'autonomie est ce qu'il y a de plus risible dans le domaine des montres ... le jour ou les montres connectées auront 20 à 30 jours d'autonomie, je m'y intéresserais, mais là c'est de la fumisterie ...


Je vois vraiment pas le problème... Justement comme on doit la recharger tout les soirs il n'y a pas besoin de vérifier son autonomie, il y a juste à poser tout les soirs sur la table de nuit la Watch sur son chargeur.
Aucunes différences avec une montre traditionnelle donc, vu qu'il faut bien la poser quelque part aussi.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Je vois vraiment pas le problème... Justement comme on doit la recharger tout les soirs il n'y a pas besoin de vérifier son autonomie, il y a juste à poser tout les soirs sur la table de nuit la Watch sur son chargeur.
> Aucunes différences avec une montre traditionnelle donc, vu qu'il faut bien la poser quelque part aussi.



Une montre traditionnelle un peu haut de gamme est en générale automatique et sans remontage

le remontage s'effectue grâce à un mécanisme qui permet de réarmer le ressort du barillet durant le port de la montre. Ainsi les mouvements effectués par le porteur emmagasinent de l'énergie qui active le mouvement de la montre. Une montre automatique dispose d'une réserve de marche.


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2016)

J'aime les montres et je ne suis pas sectaire sur le sujet.
En clair j'ai des montres automatiques, de qualité moyenne comme de qualité "chronomètre" (pour situer) et des montres à quartz de qualité moyenne comme de qualité "supérieure" (par exemple avec "thermo-compensation" en bon franglais...).
Disons que j'attache de l'importance à leur esthétique (et là, chacun ses goûts, évidemment) ainsi qu'à leur qualité de fabrication, leur _réelle_ qualité de solidité, de précision, de résistance au choc, d'étanchéité etc.

J'étais donc hautement intéressé par ces nouvelles venues que sont les montres connectées et, bien sûr, par ce que Apple pourrait proposer, une fois que les autres s'y seraient essayé avec des succès divers [un peu comme ils sont venus avec l'iPod ou l'iPhone quand les baladeurs numériques à disque et les smartphones existaient déjà, sans être absolument convaincants].

Force est de constater qu'aucune montre connectée ne m'attire.

Sur le plan esthétique, elles m'apparaissent toutes comme des repoussoirs.
Sur le plan des qualités propres à ce type d'objet (qu'ont donc leurs prédécesseurs) elles sont dans l'ensemble nulles, à une ou deux exceptions près : étanchéité risible, solidité médiocre, autonomie pathétique etc.
Reste alors le plan des fonctionnalités, qui peut faire basculer le choix : là encore, il se trouve qu'aucune fonctionnalité de ces montres ne me convainc. Ça ne veut pas dire qu'elles n'en ont pas mais simplement qu'elles me paraissent inutiles.

Résultat : mon attente sur le sujet est retombé comme un soufflé. On sait à quel point un soufflé retombé peut être décevant (Gaston et ses camarades le démontrent fort bien...) et, depuis la sortie de l'Apple Watch et quelques essais, je me suis complètement désintéressé de ces nouvelles montres.

*Remarque* : on ne peut en aucun cas tout demander à une montre, quel qu'en soit le type. Pour le bricolage ou le sport, une G-Shock est parfaite (on est tranquille), avec sa batterie qui dure 10 ans ou rechargée par la lumière naturelle ; pour la vie courante, une automatique solide et discrète ou une quartz de même iront très bien ; entre les deux pour des vacances un peu pépères, une automatique de sport (genre une bonne SEIKO, au mouvement fiable, robuste, étanche (vraiment, pas les âneries des "marques") et légère) sera parfaite. Je ne me vois dans aucune de ces trois situations avec une montre connectée.
Ce n'est donc pas parce qu'elles ne me proposent pas tout qu'elles ne m'intéressent pas. C'est parce qu'elles n'offrent rien de ce qui m'intéresse.


----------



## fousfous (6 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une montre traditionnelle un peu haut de gamme est en générale automatique et sans remontage
> 
> le remontage s'effectue grâce à un mécanisme qui permet de réarmer le ressort du barillet durant le port de la montre. Ainsi les mouvements effectués par le porteur emmagasinent de l'énergie qui active le mouvement de la montre. Une montre automatique dispose d'une réserve de marche.


Oui je sais ce que c'est, mais je parlais juste du fait que même si la Watch dois être rechargé toutes les nuits qu'il n'y a pas eu à avoir de changement d'habitude (avant j'avais une montre sur pile qui durais 2-3ans)


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui je sais ce que c'est, mais je parlais juste du fait que même si la Watch dois être rechargé toutes les nuits qu'il n'y a pas eu à avoir de changement d'habitude (avant j'avais une montre sur pile qui durais 2-3ans)




Sur une automatique , il n'y a pas de pile ?


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2016)

Euh... non ! 
Sauf à considérer les Kinetic de SEIKO. Ou les SpringDrive, qui doivent avoir un petit accumulateur quelque part (mais tout petit car ce sont essentiellement des mécaniques régulées par des composants électroniques).


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2016)

J'ai des plongeuses automatiques et quelques Tissot en automatique

que du bonheur


----------



## fousfous (6 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sur une automatique , il n'y a pas de pile ?


Mais j'ai jamais parlé d'automatique moi


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2016)

Ça commence à tourner en rond (dans le sens horaire ou trigonométrique ?)...


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Janvier 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Ça commence à tourner en rond (dans le sens horaire ou trigonométrique ?)...



Mais dans les deux sens puisque, de toute façon, ce sujet n'a guère de sens et a été maintes fois rebattu avant même que l'Apple Swatch soit disponible…


----------



## melaure (7 Janvier 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Euh... non !
> Sauf à considérer les *Kinetic *de SEIKO. Ou les SpringDrive, qui doivent avoir un petit accumulateur quelque part (mais tout petit car ce sont essentiellement des mécaniques régulées par des composants électroniques).



c'est en effet le produit qui m’intéresserait si je reprenais une montre


----------



## Macounette (7 Janvier 2016)

Je pense que ce sont des objets differents qui ne se comparent pas. 

Les montres classiques, Rolex, Blancpain, Tissot ou Swatch.... ce sont des objets de prestige ou des accessoires de mode qui donnent  l'heure et quelques bricoles de plus. Ni plus ni moins. 

L'Apple Watch donne l'heure (heureusement [emoji16]) et fait tout un tas de choses rigolotes en plus. Sport, notifications... c'est une extension de l'iPhone à bien d'égards. Si l'utilité est discutable pour certains (pas pour moi)  le potentiel est bien là (le fun factor aussi). C'est encore un peu cher pour ce que c'est (surtout en France [emoji16]) mais cela va évoluer.... Bref, un gadget sympa et une montre rigolote à porter, avec ses watchfaces et bracelets interchangeables. 

J'aime bien la mienne car c'est un cadeau et donc elle a une valeur sentimentale, et elle m'amuse beaucoup pour le moment. On verra par la suite. 

Ah au fait: je la charge tous les 2 jours. A ceux qui se plaignent de devoir la charger: vous enlevez bien vos montres avant d'aller dormir non? Dès lors, quel est le mal de poser l'AW sur son chargeur?


----------



## iphone5stiti (8 Janvier 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Je pense que ce sont des objets differents qui ne se comparent pas.
> 
> Les montres classiques, Rolex, Blancpain, Tissot ou Swatch.... ce sont des objets de prestige ou des accessoires de mode qui donnent  l'heure et quelques bricoles de plus. Ni plus ni moins.
> 
> ...


Totalement d'accord avec toi ! Et pour en revenir à l'autonomie je tiens 2 jours en mode normal ( reste 10%  et si je bascule en mode réserve elle me dure 2j de plus donc pour moi c'est juste parfait [emoji41]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2016)

j'ai l'heure avec mon iphone, aucune montre
l'iphone remplace avantageusement une montre à gousset


----------



## bompi (8 Janvier 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Je pense que ce sont des objets differents qui ne se comparent pas.
> 
> Les montres classiques, Rolex, Blancpain, Tissot ou Swatch.... ce sont des objets de prestige ou des accessoires de mode qui donnent  l'heure et quelques bricoles de plus. Ni plus ni moins.


Le prestige, je m'en tamponne un peu, même quand j'ai un bel objet au poignet : le plaisir est pour moi et mon entourage ne se doute même pas de ce que je porte, pourquoi je le porte ni pourquoi je suis content de le porter...

Par ailleurs, c'est une vision un peu courte. Quand on a une Tissot T-Touch, on a un certain nombre de fonctions disponibles à son poignet, au même titre qu'une Suunto Observer par exemple, ou certaines G-Shock : ça ne se limite pas à donner l'heure ou à la ramener devant les amis.
Quant aux montres mécaniques, même elles ont quelques fonctions pratiques et utilisables directement (entre autres pour les chronographes et les *-GMT), d'une simple pression du doigt ou d'un simple coup d'oeil.

Bien évidemment, l'un des plaisirs de ces objets vient _aussi_ de leur constitution (matériaux, conception d'ensemble etc.) et de leur technicité (complexité des mouvements, évolutions et améliorations de leur architecture et de leur montage etc.) Si je prends le seul exemple des montres mécaniques, on voit régulièrement débarquer de nouvelles techniques, alliages, matériaux qui en améliorent la fiabilité, la précision ou la robustesse et dont l'intérêt dépasse le simple cadre de donner l'heure.

En ce sens, je comprends parfaitement qu'on puisse être enthousiaste devant certaines montres connectées. En l'occurrence, l'Apple Watch est un petit bijou (à l'intérieur) de technologie, qui ne demande qu'à s'améliorer encore.
(là, c'est mon côté technique qui frétille à la vue de l'agencement des composants et le goût de l'esthétique d'Apple)

C'est pour ça que je pense qu'on peut parfaitement mettre toutes ces montres (mécaniques, quartz, méca-quartz, SpringDrive, connectées) sur le même plan : chacune a son intérêt et tout un chacun peut, suivant l'humeur passer de l'une à l'autre sans dévaloriser telle ou telle.



Macounette a dit:


> Ah au fait: je la charge tous les 2 jours. A ceux qui se plaignent de devoir la charger: vous enlevez bien vos montres avant d'aller dormir non? Dès lors, quel est le mal de poser l'AW sur son chargeur?


Bin non. Je dors avec une montre ; certes pas nécessairement celle de la journée [il faut une certaine luminescence, soit électrique (montres à quartz) soit par la pâte sur les aiguilles (les meilleures sont les SEIKO, sans aucun doute)] mais j'en ai une à mon poignet.
Il n'y a vraiment que sous la douche que je n'en ai pas : la montre est vraiment _l'objet_ que je ne quitte pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2016)

je fais une allergie à tout ce qui morcelle le temps et te le rappelle sans cesse


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2016)

La montre était l'objet que je ne quittais pas non plus avant, mais depuis l'iPhone ça m'a paru inutile.

On va voir les prochaines générations d'Apple Watch, et si on progresse en autonomie, pourquoi pas. Mais je n'ai pas envie d'être emmerdé par une recharge fréquente et d'avoir à y penser c'est tout. C'est encore une dépendance (idiote) de plus !

Si la version 4 ou 5 a 15/30 jours d'autonomie et/ou se recharge seule par le mouvement, la lumière ou autre, pourquoi pas.

De plus il faudrait que les fonctions "médicales" soient beaucoup plus riches pour m'attirer. Le jour où se sera un vrai auxiliaire de santé, capable de fournir des dizaines de données fiables sur de nombreux points médicaux, ça aurait un intérêt très concret. Pour l'instant c'est du gadget pour se la jouer ... attendons la maturité !


----------



## NestorK (8 Janvier 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Ah au fait: je la charge tous les 2 jours. A ceux qui se plaignent de devoir la charger: vous enlevez bien vos montres avant d'aller dormir non? Dès lors, quel est le mal de poser l'AW sur son chargeur?



Alors oui et non. J'ai toujours porté des montres et je les ai toujours enlevé pour dormir. En utilisation quotidienne, aucun soucis, je la pose chaque soir sur son galet. Par contre, quand je pars chez mon frère en Bretagne, chez mes parents en province, quand je m'absente plusieurs jours pour le boulot ou simplement en vacances ; pour toutes ces petites choses pas forcément quotidiennes mais régulières, il faut s'emmerder à prendre son chargeur, puis celui de l'iPhone, puis celui de l'iPad et il faut reconnaître que c'est chiant. L'autonomie reste un vrai enjeu... 

Rigolo : c'est exactement la même problématique qu'une voiture 100% électrique. Pour la ville, le tous les jours, ca le fait, dès qu'on veut partir, c'est tout de suite pénible.

Perso, la montre tient une bonne journée et demi, parfois moins si j'utilise beaucoup Siri, donc pour la charger tous les deux jours, ce n'est pas possible - contrairement à mon iPad et mon 6+ qui peuvent durer jusqu'à 4/5 jours si je fais attention.


----------



## bompi (8 Janvier 2016)

C'est là que le porte-clef chargeur de Griffin sera pratique.


----------



## yvos (8 Janvier 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Le prestige, je m'en tamponne un peu, même quand j'ai un bel objet au poignet : le plaisir est pour moi et mon entourage ne se doute même pas de ce que je porte, pourquoi je le porte ni pourquoi je suis content de le porter...
> 
> Par ailleurs, c'est une vision un peu courte. Quand on a une Tissot T-Touch, on a un certain nombre de fonctions disponibles à son poignet, au même titre qu'une Suunto Observer par exemple, ou certaines G-Shock : ça ne se limite pas à donner l'heure ou à la ramener devant les amis.
> Quant aux montres mécaniques, même elles ont quelques fonctions pratiques et utilisables directement (entre autres pour les chronographes et les *-GMT), d'une simple pression du doigt ou d'un simple coup d'oeil.
> ...



Et bien pour quelqu'une qui disait que cela tournait en rond, tu es plutôt volubile 

Personnellement, je trouvais l'Apple watch assez inutile lors de sa sortie. Et bien en avoir une me permet de confirmer  Mais en réfléchissant, pas plus que ma montre classique 

Mais une fois qu'on se l'avoue, ça va mieux, cela permet d'assumer la collectionite, comme d'ailleurs certains ici ont des placards de montres (dont une spéciale pour dormir  -> j'imagine de suite la table de nuit, entre la montre nuit, la montre jour, le verre à dent, les boules quies et le ptit bonnet de nuit) 

J'aurais bien développé un peu plus mais ma watch vient de me dire d'aller marcher...quelques pas, et je reviens


----------



## InfoYANN (8 Janvier 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Bin non. Je dors avec une montre ; certes pas nécessairement celle de la journée [il faut une certaine luminescence, soit électrique (montres à quartz) soit par la pâte sur les aiguilles (les meilleures sont les SEIKO, sans aucun doute)] mais j'en ai une à mon poignet.
> Il n'y a vraiment que sous la douche que je n'en ai pas : la montre est vraiment _l'objet_ que je ne quitte pas.



Désoler mais la meilleure dans le domaine c'est la montre au Tritium 

Éclairage 7/7 et H24 pendant 10 ans environ et sans énergie ! Mais c'est interdit en France car c'est une matière faiblement radioactive qui permet cette technologie. 

Perso, j'ai une Traser H3 en titane et elle comprend du tritium et c'est un régal !

Je vis et dors avec ma montre et même la nuit, je n'ai qu'à regarder mon écran pour voir l'heure et sans me poser la question d'une éventuelle autonomie en berne.

Et pour répondre à la question de base, je ne suis pas prêt d'acheter les montres connectées. Pour moi, une montre doit être : classe, solide, étanche et surtout durer dans le temps. 

Une montre connectée à plusieurs centaines d'euros qui va tenir à peine deux ans car batterie trop faible avec le temps, mise à jour qui fera ralentir l'utilisation de la montre (comme on le voit pour l'iPhone), qui ne peut pas aller sous l'eau etc... = pas pour moi !



Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bompi (8 Janvier 2016)

Le tritium qui est interdit est celui qui était sous forme de pâte luminescente.
Le tritium en tube est autorisé, il me semble. Et effectivement, c'est à ce jour ce qu'il y a de plus performant.


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2016)

InfoYANN a dit:


> Désoler mais la meilleure dans le domaine c'est la montre au Tritium
> 
> Éclairage 7/7 et H24 pendant 10 ans environ et sans énergie ! Mais c'est interdit en France car c'est une matière faiblement radioactive qui permet cette technologie.
> 
> Perso, j'ai une Traser H3 en titane et elle comprend du tritium et c'est un régal !



Excellent ça, on se croirait presque dans Black et Mortimer chez les Atlantes !!! Les véhicules aussi avaient des piles nucléaires qui duraient des années


----------



## InfoYANN (8 Janvier 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Le tritium qui est interdit est celui qui était sous forme de pâte luminescente.
> Le tritium en tube est autorisé, il me semble. Et effectivement, c'est à ce jour ce qu'il y a de plus performant.



Non non même en tube c'est interdit. Perso, je l'ai fait venir d'Allemagne car certains vendeurs exportent. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## fousfous (8 Janvier 2016)

J'aime bien ces gens qui font importer des objets radioactifs pour les garder le plus longtemps sur eux ^^


----------



## InfoYANN (8 Janvier 2016)

Renseigne toi avant de parler. Je connais une personne qui en a eu une bien avant moi et qui travaille dans une centrale et bien jamais les alarmes se sont déclenchées alors qu'il a fait une scintigraphie et là il déclenchait les alarmes partout où il allait dans la centrale. Ils ont dû lui demander de rester chez lui deux semaines. 

Alors avant de vouloir ouvrir ta bouche pour dites des bêtises, je te prierai de te renseigner sur le sujet !


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bompi (8 Janvier 2016)

Il me semble que ces tubes de tritium sont vraiment inoffensifs... Sans doute davantage que nos téléphones


----------



## InfoYANN (8 Janvier 2016)

Exact ! Sans compter que c'est une techno employée dans des montres Suisse de très bonne qualité alors je ne pense pas qu'ils prendraient des risques pour si peu. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## fousfous (9 Janvier 2016)

InfoYANN a dit:


> Renseigne toi avant de parler. Je connais une personne qui en a eu une bien avant moi et qui travaille dans une centrale et bien jamais les alarmes se sont déclenchées alors qu'il a fait une scintigraphie et là il déclenchait les alarmes partout où il allait dans la centrale. Ils ont dû lui demander de rester chez lui deux semaines.
> 
> Alors avant de vouloir ouvrir ta bouche pour dites des bêtises, je te prierai de te renseigner sur le sujet !


C'était de l'humour comme le signale les "^^", faut pas s'énerver aussi vite.
Même si on disait aussi des cigarettes que ce n'était pas dangereux... Dans le doute mieux vaut toujours éviter ce qui est radioactif (et je sais que tout élément est "radioactif" hein.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (9 Janvier 2016)

Je vais m'abstenir de rentrer dans le débat, mais on m'a toujours expliquer qu'un amateur de montre ne dormai jamais avec, ne serais ce que pour des questions d'hygiène...


----------



## Macounette (9 Janvier 2016)

Tout est question d'habitude. Il fut un temps où j'aimais bien dormir avec ma montre, ce n'est plus le cas depuis longtemps… j'ai déjà du mal avec le Jawbone, pour le sommeil…


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (9 Janvier 2016)

Avoir l'habitude rend ca plus propre? De quelle manière?


----------



## fousfous (9 Janvier 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Je vais m'abstenir de rentrer dans le débat, mais on m'a toujours expliquer qu'un amateur de montre ne dormai jamais avec, ne serais ce que pour des questions d'hygiène...


Totalement d'accord avec toi, déjà rien qu'à la fin de la journée c'est pas le top, alors 24h/24h je préfère pas voir le résultat...


----------



## InfoYANN (9 Janvier 2016)

Nettoyer son poignet et sa montre en même temps que ces mains en rentrant chez soit ne prend pas énormément de temps...

Et puis contrairement à la montre Apple, on peut aussi prendre sa douche avec et en profiter pour nettoyer tout ça. Je vois pas où est le soucis de l'hygiène. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## fousfous (9 Janvier 2016)

Prendre la douche AVEC la montre ne va pas aider, mieux vaut l'enlever...


----------



## InfoYANN (9 Janvier 2016)

Ne va pas aider quoi ?! Précise pour qu'on te comprenne stp. 

Perso, je me baigne avec ma montre mais je l'enlève pour me doucher. Les joints d'étanchéité ne sont pas fan en général des changements brusques de températures ce qui est le cas avec une douche à environ 40 degrés contrairement à la température ambiante d'une salle de bain qui est aux environs de 21-22 degrés.  


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## fousfous (9 Janvier 2016)

InfoYANN a dit:


> Ne va pas aider quoi ?! Précise pour qu'on te comprenne stp.
> /QUOTE]
> A se laver


----------



## JB747 (9 Janvier 2016)

Pour répondre à la question posée. 
À ma grande surprise, je ne porte plus mes  autres montres depuis 8 mois ...j'étais pourtant amateur dans les prix raisonnables. 
L'AppleWatch s'avère être super pratique et polyvalente. Elle a un look sympa dont je ne me lasse pas. Mais surtout elle a une qualité dont personne ne parle : elle est super agréable à porter. (En tout cas la sport)


----------



## Macounette (9 Janvier 2016)

JB747 a dit:


> Mais surtout elle a une qualité dont personne ne parle : elle est super agréable à porter. (En tout cas la sport)


Je suis d'accord, elle est tellement légère… à tel point qu'on l'oublierait, presque.


----------



## alfatech (26 Janvier 2016)

InfoYANN a dit:


> Nettoyer son poignet et sa montre en même temps que ces mains en rentrant chez soit ne prend pas énormément de temps...
> 
> Et puis contrairement à la montre Apple, on peut aussi prendre sa douche avec et en profiter pour nettoyer tout ça. Je vois pas où est le soucis de l'hygiène.
> 
> ...



C'est très simple, il est impossible de nettoyer la partie inférieure de la montre qui est en contact avec ta peau si tu ne l'enlèves pas...Il n'y a rien de pire niveau hygiène car cette endroit est un nid à bactéries qui restera humide beaucoup plus longtemps que le reste de ta main/poignet....Sinon une AW va facilement sous la douche ou dans ton bain.


----------



## InfoYANN (26 Janvier 2016)

Qui te parle de ne pas l'enlever de ton poignée en te lavant les mains.  Ça prend deux secondes à enlever une montre d'un poignée. Sans compter que tout le monde ne serez pas sa montre sur le poignée et tu as aisément la place pour nettoyer en dessous. D'ailleurs, en général, il n'est jamais conseillé de porter sa montre trop serrée. 

Quand à la montre Apple qui va sous la douche ou le bain, je ne savais pas puisque je n'en ai pas. Je me pose pas la question de mon côté puisque je n'ai que des montres pouvant aller jusqu'à 200m de profondeur ce qui garantie l'immersion totale pendant plusieurs heures ce qui ne sera pas le cas de la montre Apple même dans 20cm d'eau pendant plusieurs heures puisque les joints n'ont pas été pensé pour ça. 

Bref, chacun voit midi à 14h !


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alfatech (26 Janvier 2016)

InfoYANN a dit:


> Qui te parle de ne pas l'enlever de ton poignée en te lavant les mains.  Ça prend deux secondes à enlever une montre d'un poignée. Sans compter que tout le monde ne serez pas sa montre sur le poignée et tu as aisément la place pour nettoyer en dessous. D'ailleurs, en général, il n'est jamais conseillé de porter sa montre trop serrée.
> 
> Quand à la montre Apple qui va sous la douche ou le bain, je ne savais pas puisque je n'en ai pas. Je me pose pas la question de mon côté puisque je n'ai que des montres pouvant aller jusqu'à 200m de profondeur ce qui garantie l'immersion totale pendant plusieurs heures ce qui ne sera pas le cas de la montre Apple même dans 20cm d'eau pendant plusieurs heures puisque les joints n'ont pas été pensé pour ça.
> 
> ...



Alors tu t'exprimes très très mal, tu dis vivre H24 avec ta montre au poignet (page d'avant) et te laver les mains et ta montre en même temps que ton poignet (donc logique que tu ne l'enlèves pas en comprenant le sens de ta phrase, sinon pourquoi préciser que tu te lave tes poignets au moment de laver ta montre? de plus tu te doucherais avec ta montre et ensuite tu te relaves les mains? où est la logique?)...Ensuite tu dis ne pas connaitre l'AW mais juste au dessus tu as déjà la certitude qu'elle ne va pas dans une douche ou baignoire, ce qui est faux...Ensuite tu as aussi la certitude que l'AW ne tien pas longtemps sous l'eau, ce qui est encore faux.


----------



## InfoYANN (26 Janvier 2016)

La montre tient plusieurs heures sous l'eau, j'aimerais bien voir ça...

Quand à moi, oui je suis H24 avec ma montre mais quand je me lave les mains, je profite toujours pour non pas l'enlever mais simplement "dégraffer" le bracelet titane ce qui l'élargir et me permet de bien nettoyer mon poignéee et ma montre en même temps que mes mains. 

Et je n'ai jamais dit me laver les mains en sortant de ma douche oO


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alfatech (26 Janvier 2016)

InfoYANN a dit:


> La montre tient plusieurs heures sous l'eau, j'aimerais bien voir ça...
> 
> Quand à moi, oui je suis H24 avec ma montre mais quand je me lave les mains, je profite toujours pour non pas l'enlever mais simplement "dégraffer" le bracelet titane ce qui l'élargir et me permet de bien nettoyer mon poignéee et ma montre en même temps que mes mains.
> 
> ...



Tiens c'est cadeau









je vais pas en mettre 50 mais il y en a un paquet qui circulent


----------



## InfoYANN (26 Janvier 2016)

Plonger dans une piscine pendant 5 minutes avec ta montre ne prouve pas son étanchéité sur le long terme. Demande à certains qui ont vu leurs iPhones ou autres objets non étanches être immergés et encore fonctionner ensuite. C'est plus tard que les effets se font ressentir !  D'ailleurs, elle serait vraiment étanche dans sa conception, Apple l'aurait argumenter pour la vendre et surtout n'hésiterai pas à la garantir sur ce point hors ce n'est pas le cas. 

D'ailleurs, ils parlent bien de résistance et non d'étanchéité. Les mots ont un sens. 

Ah et pour ma petite expérience en montre. J'ai eu pendant plusieurs années une Festina qui était elle aussi résistante à l'eau sauf que ça a tenu que quelques années. Après, il y avait de la buée sous le verre ! Et là c'est ce qui risque de se passer aussi pour les montres qui se disent résistantes mais sont utilisées comme étanches. 

Bref, si vous êtes content de vos montres Apple ou ou toutes autres montres connectées, tant mieux pour vous 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## InfoYANN (26 Janvier 2016)

Désoler du double post mais va sur MacG et tu trouveras un très bon article qui parle justement de ces soucis de résistances à l'eau sur la montre Apple ! Exactement ce que j'explique plus haut... Et certains en ont déjà fait les frais !

C'est pas pour rien encore une fois qu'Apple ne parle que de résistance. Qui dit résistance, dit pluie, se laver les mains et éventuellement prendre sa douche même si cette dernière est déconseillée pour toutes les montres à cause des joints qui ne supportent pas les gros changements de températures. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alfatech (26 Janvier 2016)

InfoYANN a dit:


> Plonger dans une piscine pendant 5 minutes avec ta montre ne prouve pas son étanchéité sur le long terme. Demande à certains qui ont vu leurs iPhones ou autres objets non étanches être immergés et encore fonctionner ensuite. C'est plus tard que les effets se font ressentir !  D'ailleurs, elle serait vraiment étanche dans sa conception, Apple l'aurait argumenter pour la vendre et surtout n'hésiterai pas à la garantir sur ce point hors ce n'est pas le cas.
> 
> D'ailleurs, ils parlent bien de résistance et non d'étanchéité. Les mots ont un sens.
> 
> ...



Le problème est juste qu'Apple ne peut pas proposer d'échange de joints à tout le monde dans le temps car déjà il n'y a pas d'Apple store partout donc la marque ne peut pas dire au grand jour que la montre est étanche, sinon la montre est carrément étanche sur ses 1ères années au même titre que toutes les montres traditionnelles waterproof. Pour ta montre Festina c'est dommage, les miennes n'ont jamais rien eu à ce niveau mais à chaque changement de pile elle repartait dans un endroit où le joint était changé et la montre testée.


----------



## InfoYANN (26 Janvier 2016)

Je n'avais jamais changée là pile de ma Festina et elle aura au final durée en réalité que moins de deux ans suite à cette mésaventure. Mais c'était de ma faute car elle n'était pas étanche et j'ai quand même été me baigner avec pas mal de fois. 

Le sujet sur MacG s'appelle Apple Watch : l'énigme de la douche. Tu peux aller lire, ça ne fait dire ce que j'explique plus haut 

J'espère en tout cas que vous n'aurez pas ce soucis plus tard même si j'en doute. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alfatech (26 Janvier 2016)

InfoYANN a dit:


> Je n'avais jamais changée là pile de ma Festina et elle aura au final durée en réalité que moins de deux ans suite à cette mésaventure. Mais c'était de ma faute car elle n'était pas étanche et j'ai quand même été me baigner avec pas mal de fois.
> 
> Le sujet sur MacG s'appelle Apple Watch : l'énigme de la douche. Tu peux aller lire, ça ne fait dire ce que j'explique plus haut
> 
> ...



Mouais.....Je ne vois rien dans cet article (de l'eau s'est mis devant le micro? ça faisait juste bouchon dans la cavité puis plus rien car elle n'est jamais rentrée) ensuite où sont ces fameux commentaires? surtout que cet article est sorti aux tout début de la sortie de la montre, ça sent le bon fake.....Crois ce que tu veux, même Cook dit prendre sa douche avec sa montre.


----------



## alfatech (26 Janvier 2016)

Tout ça pour dire que l'AW n'est pas une montre de plongée, mais qu'elle saura satisfaire son porteur même sous a douche dans la vie du quotidien.


----------



## InfoYANN (26 Janvier 2016)

Encore une fois alfatech, je parle surtout d'immersion et non d'exposition sous de l'eau. Et Tim Cook dit bien ce qu'il veut. Si sa montre est morte dans un an, il aura d'office la suivante sans devoir faire un crédit ou manger des pattes. 

Je peux moi aussi prendre ma voiture, rouler avec en ayant le moteur immergé et dire que ma voiture est étanche et immersible ! Sauf que je ne viendrais pas pleurer dans quelques mois que ma voiture ne démarre plus...

Bref, faites bien ce que vous voulez avec vos montres, je ne faisais que prévenir avant de guérir !


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Macounette (26 Janvier 2016)

Perso je préfère ne pas l'exposer trop longtemps à l'eau. Un peu de pluie lors du jogging, ok, une éclaboussure d'eau en faisant la vaisselle, ok aussi, mais ça s'arrête là.
Sinon, pour le nettoyage, microfibre dédié humidifié avec une solution d'eau et d'alcool de nettoyage (10% max), et je nettoie en particulier la partie en contact avec la peau.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (14 Février 2016)

Moi, je la rince à grande eau après la séance de fitness. Elle est dans mon casier pendant la douche. Une fois par semaine, je nettoie le bracelet au dentifrice.


----------



## InfoYANN (14 Février 2016)

Du savon ne suffit pas ?! Que fait le dentifrice en plus que du savon ?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (14 Février 2016)

Le dentifrice nettoie très bien le plastique. Tu verras. Mon premier MB blanc semblait tout neuf après trois ans de bons et loyaux services. Pareil pour le bracelet de l'AppleWatch sport.


----------



## InfoYANN (14 Février 2016)

Bah non je verrais pas. J'ai pas d'AW lol. Et ma montre est en full titane !


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

